# Beak looks unattached?



## KatieSue (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm probably being a worry wart, but underneath Bilbo's lower beak it looks unattached. It looks a bit gross aha. Is this normal?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes that's normal, it looks like a hole right? Completely normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## KatieSue (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like a hole. Lol. I'm glad it's normal aha. I'm such a worrier lol


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

The first time Molly let me touch and look under there I was a bit worried as well, but after I looked even closer and felt around I deemed it ok. I am a new 'tiel mommy and it I'm a bit of a worry wart at times, especially since Molly is my first tame bird.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

It is called Interramal Region or Interramal Space. The tongue and related structures are nestled in it.


----------



## KatieSue (Jan 4, 2013)

Shayla - Haha, yep, that's exactly me aha. Bilbo is my first bird so I wasn't sure aha. Molly has gorgeous colouring!

BabyMoo - Ah, that makes sense. I was trying to Google it but I didn't know what to type in aha


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

KatieSue said:


> BabyMoo - Ah, that makes sense. I was trying to Google it but I didn't know what to type in aha


I think I typed something like "hole in beak cockatiel" or something along those lines


----------

